# Caçada " Guida " MeteoAlerta 22 / 23 de Maio 2009



## ajrebelo (27 Mai 2009 às 01:10)

Boas

Na Noite de 22 para 23 de Maio MeteoAlerta convidou o Miguel "Storm Chaser de Setúbal" para uma caçada de 2 dias.

A caçada teve inicio dia 22 no Cabo Espichel às 21h, logo na chegada fomos brindados com umas descargas eléctricas a Oeste, antevendo uma noite perfeita.

A noite  teria sido memorável, se o centro da depressão "Guida" não se colocasse tanto a norte, tendo sido o Cabo Carvoeiro em Peniche, o local perfeito para apreciar tal fenómeno, nós apenas podiamos ver os clarões ao longe e esperar que algo se formasse a sul do centro da "Guida" , isso não sucedeu e apenas foi possível fotografar umas descargas a norte de Lisboa.


















Por volta das 5h da madrugada, decidimos, ir para casa descansar e estarmos prontos no dia seguinte às 13.30h, para ir em direcção de Évora ou um pouco mais a norte, como estava a ser modelado.

No dia seguinte, depois de uma passagem pelos sites MeteoAlerta e Meteopt, decidimos arrancar em direcção  a Évora, tentando apanhar uma linha de instabilidade que se deslocava de Sul para Norte, onde as Serras de Monchique e do Caldeirão pareciam ser as rampas de lançamento.

Imagem de satélite de toda a tarde de dia 23 






Já no cruzamento da N10 com a N5/IC1 em direcção a Alcácer do Sal, fomos brindados com o nascimento de uma célula a Este, a visibilidade era muito pouca devido à vasta floresta daquela zona,, então colocamos pé a fundo, não nos importando com os 15L aos 100km que o jipe estava a consumir, em direcção a Alcácer.

Na descida para Alberge, começamos a ver uma formação maravilhosa, sendo agora a preocupação parar num local perfeito para captar algumas imagens, paramos então numa ponte por de cima da IC1 que nos deixava a O uma localidade chamada Talhada e a SE a cidade de Alcácer, ficando com o monstro a E,  mesmo perfeito para umas fotografia.







































































Panorâmica em  Filme 


Depois de algum tempo a apreciar tal fenómeno que nos pode levar a pensar em Wall Cloud ou em Arcus, decidimos tentar outra perspectiva e visto que a deslocação da célula era para N tentamos a vertente sul,  seguindo a N253 em direcção de Montemor-o-Novo e aí fazer de novo uma paragem, para captar novas imagens.

Já na N253 entre Monte Olival e Santa Susana apanhamos o crescimento de uma nova célula, ficando literalmente por  baixo, apanhando com chuva forte e descargas eléctricas bem fortes que mesmo de vidros fechados se faziam ouvir bem alto.


Já em Montemor e com estradas para todas as direcções e uma rede wireless disponível, decidimos apanhar  a N4 em direcção a Arraiolos  e tentar interceptar uma nova célula que estava a E desta bela terra, com uma deslocação de SE para NO,  na N4 paramos para ver o desenvolvimento e foi quando ela deu a 1 descarga eléctrica, decidimos então avançar mais um pouco e fazer mais umas imagens.

Vídeo


Fotos











A célula era potente produzindo muitas descargas e muita chuva, o que fez com que tivessemos  que nos colocar de novo em andamento em direcção a Arraiolos e de lá tentar fazer umas novas imagens.

Vídeo


Fotos
















Aí chegados e como era da praxe neste dia a célula rapidamente começou a desfazer-se, decidimos rumar a Mora e fazer uma nova avaliação das condições meteorológicas. Em Mora o quadro clínico não era o mais favorável parecia que tudo estava terminar acompanhando com o descer da temperatura, fomos então andando até Coruche e lá fazer uma nova pausa e nova avaliação esta sim já  tirando qualquer duvida, o dia tinha acabado.

Ainda houve tempo na volta para descobrir a caminho de Pegões um local muito bom, com uma vista 360º fantástica.

Aqui fica o mapa com o caminho percorrido.





Quero agradecer ao Miguel a excelente companhia, a todos os contactos telefónicos que recebi durante a tarde relatando o que se passava virtualmente.

Fiquem ALERTA

Abraços


----------



## ACalado (27 Mai 2009 às 01:56)

Mais uma reportagem  de top  Parabéns


----------



## Teles (27 Mai 2009 às 02:05)

Mais um maravilhoso espectáculo , foto-meteorológico tirado por estes foristas.
Deixo aqui os meus parabens ao Rebelo e Miguel por mais um momento por eles captado , que devido a boa qualidade quase me imagino no local aquando eles , força e continuem a nos supreender


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Mai 2009 às 02:06)

Bravo  será pouco...
de um fiel vosso "leitor" ...


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mai 2009 às 07:04)

Sempre magníficas, estas reportagens! Mais um dia memorável!

Parabéns a ambos!


----------



## AnDré (27 Mai 2009 às 07:14)

Excelente!

Tenho pena de não poder ter participado na caçada.
Mas mais oportunidades virão! 

Está visto que também temos boa caça em Portugal! 

Parabéns pessoal.


----------



## vitamos (27 Mai 2009 às 09:46)

Excelente! Como sempre


----------



## Veterano (27 Mai 2009 às 10:32)

Excelente aventura, confesso que começo a sentir um bichinho para um dia acompanhar esta demanda.


----------



## Dan (27 Mai 2009 às 10:58)

Mais uma excelente reportagem.

As imagens estão espectaculares


----------



## João Soares (27 Mai 2009 às 12:11)

Magnifico !! 

Nem há palavras para descrever esta *GRANDE* caçada ! 

Continuem


----------



## jpmartins (27 Mai 2009 às 12:38)

Excelente trabalho 
Parabéns Meteoalerta!


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Mai 2009 às 13:04)

Grande reportagem, parabéns ao grande MeteoAlerta e ao Miguel por ter participado na mesma e ter assistido a grandes fenómenos meteorológicos!!!
PARABÉNS!!!


----------



## miguel (27 Mai 2009 às 13:39)

Bem o que dizer!! foi uma caçada magnifica! adorei mesmo...já fiz várias mas esta foi sem duvida a melhor de todas de longe!  Um obrigado aos ajrebelo (Meteoalerta) por me ter proporcionado mais esta caçada 

Já agora deixo esta foto que já foi aqui muito bem postada mas com alguns retoques, espero que  gostem!


----------



## stormy (27 Mai 2009 às 14:38)

excelente caçada


----------



## MSantos (27 Mai 2009 às 15:29)

Excelente reportagem

As imagens e os videos estão espectaculares


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Mai 2009 às 21:50)

Grandes fotos

Adorei as da noite...

Parabens ao MeteoAlerta e ao Miguel!!

Foi pena as celulas produzirem apenas Wall Clouds e nada mais...


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mai 2009 às 22:11)

Belas fotos convectivas


----------



## dj_teko (29 Mai 2009 às 01:09)

Muitos parabens


----------



## belem (29 Mai 2009 às 23:47)

Brutal!


----------



## mocha (31 Mai 2009 às 20:43)

Pessoal, espetaculo para a proxima podem me convidar que eu não me importo.
Grande reportagem, deve de ter sido brutal


----------



## Kraliv (1 Jun 2009 às 10:14)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> ...
> 
> ...






Parabéns pelo passeio/caçada/reportagem...por MORA.



Moura fica bastante mais para baixo, a SE 



cumps


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Jun 2009 às 11:31)

Boas

Obrigado pelas vossas respostas, venha a próxima 

Quem quiser acompanhar uma próxima caçada podem deixar o vosso contacto via MP ou enviar um email.

Kraliv
Isso mesmo, Mora e não Moura, mas também já fiz umas caçadas em Moura   

Abraços


----------



## Saul Monteiro (2 Jun 2009 às 00:36)

Mal viro as costas e vocês vão logo as meninas  
Boa reportagem pessoal 
Continuem que vão no bom caminho 

Eu quero ir na próxima caçada


----------

